# Truck Bed Transport Idea's?????



## Brandi* (Aug 19, 2007)

I was just curious if anyone has ever built a type of box stall transport system for the bed of your truck? I know they make mini transport stalls and have viewed them online but at this time I do not have the money to spend on one...(they are very nice though)! It just seems like I'm not the only person that would have this idea run through my head. If you have any ideas or "PICTURES"




: please post them. I would want to make sure it is safe first of all and then comfortable for the mini. I would want enough air flow but I wouldn't want them to feel like those poor chickens you see passing you by on the highways stuffed in those plastic crates



: Any ideas would be WONDERFUL!!!!!! :aktion033: Thanks so much :bgrin

Brandi


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 19, 2007)

hey Brandi try a search, i know this question was asked before because i posted these pictures to it (but here they are again for you):
















my husband built this himself, steel frame with hog panel on the back part for the gates, sheet aluminum for the lower sides, "B-decking" corrugated metal for the roof, and we put plexiglas in the front part so we could see in but the wind wouldn't blow through because before we did that i got inside it and we went for a drive, and the wind was coming in pretty bad...

we have taken 2 minis from Phoenix to California, and brought 3 home from east Texas (2 weanlings and a yearling) - we initially built it for the CA trip because their speed limit is much lower if you are pulling a trailer and we only had a weekend to get the minis delivered...

anyway if you do a search you should find lots more ideas on that other post.


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 19, 2007)

Susan,

Thanks so much for the pics and the info. What should I type in when I search? I have tried searching before on yahoo but not much comes up except trailers and the professionally made truck bed transporters. Thanks again for the pics!!! They are VERY helpful!



:

P.S.

Do you tie the horses or just let them roam around like a regular stall? Thanks!


----------



## Sheryl (Aug 20, 2007)

Search on this forum - I was the person who asked awhile ago (probably wasn't the first!!). Search for truck hauler, pickup hauler etc.

I explored this option and there are some very creative designs out there. The part I could never get comfortable with is the ramp up It is a long ways up and designing a ramp that is light enough for me to handle and yet safe for the mini was beyond what I could work out. Bob's hauler, the one sold on the internet, seems to have a good solution, but I didn't know how to make a homemade version. I wound up with a stock trailer instead!

Sheryl


----------



## sfmini (Aug 20, 2007)

One year when we were having truck problems we used a 1/2 ton chevy with one of those tall caps and built a slide in that had three stalls across the front of the bed, and a 'box' stall behind it. We took 4 horses from here in Ohio all the way to Springfield, MA for the very first AMHA regionals and towed a little utility trailer with all our junk. Did just great, but loading was scary as we took a solid core door, cut it 2/3 1/3 and put a long hinge on it. The horses would go up this 'ramp' and into their little slots, then the door folded and became a barrier in the rear until the tailgate closed. Worked great, but I have to say I am happier with a trailer and my camera system. We can still watch them and they are safe and much easier to load and unload. Sorry I don't have pictures of it, it was something else.


----------



## chandab (Aug 20, 2007)

ANother option would be to modify a standard livestock pick-up stock rack, so that's it's enclosed. With the stock-rack your frame would be built for you, you'd just need to enclose it. [some of the older but it good shape stock racks go for a song.]


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! This gives me some good ideas


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 22, 2007)

in the newest issue of Miniature Horse World there is an ad for those. they are actually really nice! its on page...103

www.miniaturehorsehaulersbybob.com


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been trying to figure out a cheaper way to haul minis until I can afford a trailer. We haul maybe 2 or 3 a year so I like the idea of the truck box hauler. I have a 3/4 ton super duty. Has anyone ever modified a regular holiday camper? one of the simple ones that is like a shell? They can be picked up pretty cheap around here so was batting the idea around a bit.


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 22, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> I have been trying to figure out a cheaper way to haul minis until I can afford a trailer. We haul maybe 2 or 3 a year so I like the idea of the truck box hauler. I have a 3/4 ton super duty. Has anyone ever modified a regular holiday camper? one of the simple ones that is like a shell? They can be picked up pretty cheap around here so was batting the idea around a bit.



I was also wondering about a camper shell. It seems like a good idea



:


----------



## Reble (Aug 22, 2007)

What about calf huts, screwing them down in your pickup....

Just an ideal...

http://www.agri-plastics.net/livestock.html


----------

